
College Pulse poll shows students value truck drivers over entrepreneurs - jacobgaba
https://collegepulse.com/2019/05/do-college-students-think-youre-contributing-to-society.html
======
jacobgaba
New poll of over 20,000 college students shows that 40% of students say truck
drivers contribute "a lot" to society, compared to 34% who say the same of
entrepreneurs.

------
bediger4000
In other news, college students don't answer polls honestly, polling finds.

